# laser inlay pen kits



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2015)

I just bought a kit with the veterinary logo for a Sierra kit. 
How is it to make? Tedious? Any pointers?


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have not made that specific one, but have done several others. Be patient and take your time. You can use water with some dish soap to lubricate the piece so it will slide in better. Work on clear table so if a piece flies, you can find it. Do read the instructions... Good luck ... looking forward to pics of the final masterpiece!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Karl....


----------



## southernclay (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Rip,
I've only made the Lazerlinez aviation one but it wasn't bad. Check out the video below, audio isn't great but some good pointers on there to help out. On the video he uses charcoal to darken the lines, I use ebony sawdust (I hoard sawdust sometimes, don't tell my wife). Hope it goes great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 9, 2015)

Take your time and test fit pieces prior to gluing.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Allrightie.....All glued up. There's a piece of wood chip near the bottom of the V that got stuck on top. But that'll sand off. I needed my magnified glasses to look at the pieces to see what direction they were and when putting them in. I see what you mean @Karl_99 about pieces flying. The head went airborne 2x's. Took me 15 minutes the first time and 1/2 hour the next to find the sun of a gun. It was under the radiator.
I used my wifes stocking over the vacuum nozzle to get it...
Other than that it was ok. Tweezers come in very handy. My nubby fingers do not....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Glad it is progressing well...They can be an adventure, but the results are worth it.


----------



## TimR (Apr 9, 2015)

I've only done one (a rose for Valentines Day a few years ago), and the guy at Woodcraft said to get 'close' on final size and sand the rest (i.e 80 grit). Pffft, not me. I hate sanding that much.
I soaked the dickens out of it with thin CA till it nearly floated on the surface of the blank. 
Typically, I'd use a roughing gouge for much of this kind of piece, but that's a bit too aggressive and seems to make some of the little inlay piece get yanked out, not necessarily at the seems. If you can use a skew...this is the place for it to get nice little shaving off it. Short of that, if you can shear scrape the outside, that's probably a good option too. 
Looking good so far...must have been frustrating finding pieces when they fly. I like your trick with the sock.!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used my squared scraper. Very carefully. Then sanded. It's almost done. I used some ebony dust to fill the gaps and make the outlines stand out. Great idea Warren.
@southernclay

Reactions: Like 1


----------

